# References allowed in the CA SE Exam



## itsmemario (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if they allow you to use the SEAOC Vol I, II &amp; III as a reference for the CA SE exam? What about the 10 manuals created by the Irvine Institute of Technology specifially for studying for the SE exam?

Does anyone have expereince using these manuals as references for the exam?

Thanks.


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 1, 2012)

If you are referring to the former California State Structural exam, it no longer exists. You only need to pass the NCEES 16-hour SE exam for California now.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 7, 2012)

Agree with CAPLS - there's no such thing as the CA SE III exam anymore. Just CA's administration of the same NCEES 16-hr SE exam that's administered in most other states. That said, every state has their own rules on what ref material you can bring. Illinois, I know, is very restrictive. Best to check with the board of the state you plan on taking it in.

Adding...I used the SEAOC 3 vol set and found them invaluable. Not as much during the exam, but more so in preparation for it.


----------

